# Indoor mall racecar show and Rapid Competition Raceway



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

An indoor mall racecar show is going to be held at the Rogers Plaza 
Town Center on 28th Street in Wyoming (Grand Rapids) Michigan on 
Thursday March 11 through Saturday March 13, 2010. The plans are to 
have a variety of racecars on display including circle track cars, 
(asphalt and dirt), drag cars, road course cars and other types of 
cars. Also, a mini trade show within the car show is planned, where the 
various vendors of auto racing (engines, chassis, tires, fuel, parts 
etc.) along with representatives from the local race tracks will be 
available to answer any questions about their business. All of this is to 
give auto racing more exposure for the upcoming season.

This will make a great opportunity for us to strut our stuff and show off a little of what we are about.

I will schedule exhibition racing for that Thursday and Friday evening and a full race program for Saturday as usual.

Ideas anyone?
I'm thinking Stadium racing Thursday, Oval Friday and a regular race program Saturday.


----------

